# VapeClub - What's coming soon..



## JakesSA (20/3/15)

Since many folks are asking, here is the list of new items we expect to arrive in the next week to three.

Kanger Kbox
Arctic Subtanks 
IPV Mini 2
Tobeco Silverplay RTAs
IStick 50W (at last!)
Sigelei 150W 
Youde Goliath RTAs

If you think we missed something please let us know?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (20/3/15)

Lol @JakesSA 
That is quite a list !
Normally there is one thing i like in a list like that
This one is going to be challenging - i like, want and need almost all of those 

Wow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## andro (20/3/15)

do you have any photo of the goliath you are getting?


----------



## Paulie (20/3/15)

Great List! Im a fan of all of those!!!


----------



## Jakey (20/3/15)

From that list ive got the iStick50 and sig 150 on the way. not looking at the KBox (for now) BUT...... EVERTHING ELSE!!!!!
its like @JakesSA is reading our minds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/3/15)

Great line up @JakesSA


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/3/15)

Booking a Goliath.


----------



## rogue zombie (20/3/15)

No word on Lemo 2 release date?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeJedi (20/3/15)

Is there a price and date on the Goliath RTA?


----------



## Mario (20/3/15)

@JakesSA what will the Sigelei 150W price be ?


----------



## Richard (20/3/15)

Booking a Goliath please .


----------



## Richard (20/3/15)

Hi jakessa (how the heck do you tag a member with the @ )
Will you be bringing any of the Youde Tech drip tips?
The Huracan S series look very nice (especially the S1-3).
http://www.yourcig.com/product/huracan-s2-drip-tip.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (20/3/15)

i love the IMP , look really cool http://www.yourcig.com/product/imp.html

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (20/3/15)

I don't understand why they have gone from a 4 post design to a 2 post design. That's a bit primitive for me.

So for me regardless of how good it is, I won't buy one for this very reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (20/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I don't understand why they have gone from a 4 post design to a 2 post design. That's a bit primitive for me.
> 
> So for me regardless of how good it is, I won't buy one for this very reason.


I totally agree. It was a dumb move.


----------



## Robert Howes (25/3/15)

Please let me know when the Kanger Kbox arrives.


----------



## UnholyMunk (25/3/15)

Price on the IPV Mini 2, please?


----------



## VapingSquid (25/3/15)

Hey @JakesSA , are you planning on getting in more Goblins?


----------



## Richard (29/3/15)

Any indication what will the price point will be for the Youde Goliath?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/15)

Richard said:


> Any indication what will the price point will be for the Youde Goliath?



Hi @Richard, when you get a chance, please upload a cool avatar pic
Just log on with a normal browser, click your name in the top right, then select "avatar"
A pic that is 300 by 300 pixels works best


----------



## JakesSA (29/3/15)

Apologies for the delayed reply, yes we do have more goblins on order as well. The Sigelei 150W and IPV Mini 2.0 was due to arrive this week past but got delayed by a customs inspection. These should be with us now on Monday or Tuesday. I'll look into those Youde drip tips as well..


----------



## Balsak (31/3/15)

@JakesSA any idea what the Sigelei 150W is going to sell for ?


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/15)

I'm also interested in getting a sig


----------



## Paulie (4/4/15)

Any News on the Silverplays?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (4/4/15)

Hi @JakesSA 
Any chance on bringing in the aeolus rda?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/4/15)

Bender said:


> Hi @JakesSA
> Any chance on bringing in the aeolus rda?



+1


----------



## JakesSA (5/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Any News on the Silverplays?



We finally have a tracking number on these on should be here by +- Wednesday. Another of those "we ship tomorrow" and then wait a week and half 



Bender said:


> Hi @JakesSA
> Any chance on bringing in the aeolus rda?



I've not seen these advertised yet but will keep an eye out. Next RDA for us is the Rogue which should also be here on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bender (5/4/15)

@JakesSA
AEOLUS RDA
https://www.fasttech.com/products/1997300
http://www.syntheticloud.com/aeolus-rda-stainless-steel/
http://www.vapordna.com/Aeolus-RDA-Rebuildable-Atomizer-by-Syntheticloud-p/aeo001.htm
http://www.viper-vape.com/products/aeolus-rda-by-syntheticloud.html


----------



## Bender (5/4/15)

Rogue RDA


Aeolus RDA


----------



## Keyaam (5/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> We finally have a tracking number on these on should be here by +- Wednesday. Another of those "we ship tomorrow" and then wait a week and half
> 
> 
> 
> I've not seen these advertised yet but will keep an eye out. Next RDA for us is the Rogue which should also be here on Wednesday.


im keen on a rogue rda BF. Please let me know when these arrive.


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/15)

I would love to try out a silverplay, those atties got some really good reviews


----------



## Bender (5/4/15)

Silverplay RTA


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/4/15)

@JakesSA - any eta on the Goliaths? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.


----------

